# Dress I bought recently  from shopbop your thoughts ?



## Barbie1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I had to order this twice because it didnt fit it was too big on me I got the small and it was showing side boob / falling off.I had to order the x small and send the small back.It doesnt have pockets like the taylor swift and katie holmes contrarian dress but it costed the same for both dresses the celeb one was better but this is still cute too.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

The dress is beautiful and the color is very bright. I personally love red because it makes me look lighter and slim but I am not comfortable of wearing backless dress like this. I have a broad shoulder and I'm a little bit fat.


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I love red dresses this one  its sexy and classy at the same time.They have this dress in like 10 different colors the maxi one is longer but it comes in a vibrant emerald green color thats real pretty too.I buy most of my dresses from Bebe though or the bebe outlets they have real good deals.I got a green dress from bebe recently it only costed me 50 dollars on sale originally it was 129 dollars but I love their stuff bebe makes some great dresses .


----------



## JewelWolfe (Nov 25, 2014)

Red is really elegant and attractive. It compliments the curves and the skin you really want to show that gives a seductive look. Best fashion for winter.


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

Very bright and very sexy! Would've been perfect for holiday parties, but now that that's done and over with - you can make it for everyday by wearing a black jacket like http://www.asos.com/new-look-petite...lstyles=110&gridsize=3&gridrow=3&gridcolumn=2
  with some boots or heels & a red lippie. omg that is A LOOK.


----------

